# 2016 6.7 Some questions before buying



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey everyone

Looking to buy a new superduty, most likely lariat trim package, and have a few questions.

At first I wanted bucket seats.I gave the bucket seats a try today and it seemed reaching into the bottom of the console a bit of a hassle. Like the back of my seat was in the way. Am I being picky or are they not really a deal breaker? If I was to get a lariat are the bench seats just as adjustable as the bucket seats?

Is there a difference between the bluetooth and hands free system between the XLT and Lariat besides having the screen? 
On Lariat trucks, will txt msgs show up on the screen? Can you have preset replies on the screen?

Is it worth making the jump to the platinum?

Which rear axle ratio? I'm looking at a 450 with a 4.30 It's a nice truck. I don't absolutely need the 450 though but I do tow heavy time to time. I also spend time running around in my truck "bobtail" doing quotes or supervising jobs.

If you were to go with a 350 SRW what rear end would you choose and why? Like I said its a good mix of heavy towing and no towing. City and highway driving.

I'm in Canada and right now I'm getting pricing as follows (biweekly for 72)

350 Dually XLT $478
450 Lariat $520
350 Dually Platinum $540

Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snowman4;2131387 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Looking to buy a new superduty, most likely lariat trim package, and have a few questions.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents above.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Canadian pricing is a lot different than American! But you're right...
Thanks for the info!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think the 450 is really necessary but I don't know what your definition of heavy towing is. 
Srw 3.55 is common for plow prep trucks and more towing. 
3.31 will still tow like a dream with all the torque that motor has, but will get you better mpg unloaded. 

That said I would probably go with the 350 xlt to save a bit of money. What's the actual window sticker have for a price on those trucks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2131413 said:


> My 2 cents above.





snowman4;2131506 said:


> Canadian pricing is a lot different than American! But you're right...
> Thanks for the info!


So basically you're saying his $.02 is worth nothing in Canadian money.

Not mulch better sooth of the border.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Platinum is not worth the extra 10gs. When I bought my 15 F350 lariet it just didn't make sense. You get wood accent on the wheel and heated wheel, different colour leather, body coloured bumpers, and that chrome strip on the tailgate that looks like an after thought, plus the platinum badge on the box. Not worth the money. I got my Lariet for 62 + tax but it was super deal at the time. Platinum's are in the high 70's or more. Look around I'm sure you can find a lariet ultimate for mid-high 60's. My other mistake was not getting them to throw in the up fitter switches in the deal. I'd honestly rather get a ram slt then ford xlt (trim/colour is so bland), so if you're stuck on ford expand your search, good deals are out there.


----------



## etz2001sn (Sep 18, 2015)

Snowman....

it's been a few months since you posted this...but I wanted to give you my thoughts on a few of your questions:

Bucket/Console vs Bench Seat (On a lariat)

YES, you can get a 60/40 split leather bench on a Lariat...but you cannot get them on a King Ranch or Platinum. 

I have ordered (2) 6.7 super duties...a 2012, and a 2015...and they have both been lariat 6.7 diesels with BENCH SEAT and a moonroof. I was very particular about the bench seat, and it seemed next to impossible to find a lariat on the lot with bench seat and a moonroof that's why I ended up ordering mine. 

I agree with the other posters on here about the platinum...you can get a Lariat with options to cost more than a "base" platinum. I have a lariat ultimate with gooseneck kit, dual alternators, and it stickered for 66,800. I also don't care for the tailgate strip or the box label saying "platinum". I like the King Ranch Monochrome (no lower two tone), but you can't get them with a bench seat. 

I have an older iPhone that I don't think works with text messages on the truck...can't help you there.

I have ordered srw with 3.55 /electronically locking rear. It's good for towing, but still gets good mileage. 

I like to order them...they are just so expensive, you might as well get exactly what you want. Plus it feels more like "your" truck, versus some lariat that every dealer has in stock on the lot!


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

575,000 km on my 2013 F450 Lariat. Has trailered heavy almost 98% of the time and has not let me down.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> My 2 cents above.


I miss the old where you could change the color when you guys did that. It was helpful

Edit: I guess I should have looked at the date....


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

snowman4 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Looking to buy a new superduty, most likely lariat trim package, and have a few questions.
> 
> ...


I can tell you I have been a ford guy my whole life. I just traded my 2014 F350 lariat 6.7 for a 2016 GMC 2500HD 6.0. Work truck. I'm not saying look at it go with GMC but I am saying look at your needs for a truck. I couldn't see spending $1,000 a month for a truck. The lariat will put you there. Also the diesel is expensive to maintain and come time for repair out of warranty it will be a $5,000 bill. I don't know what you consider heavy towing but a gas engine will tow 7 tons. If you tow more than that often then go with the desiel. Having owned one I just feel unless your rich or have a business and tow heavy loads daily you don't need a lariat or a diesel. i also didn't want to used such an expensive truck for work. Now when I'm retired and towing my 5th wheel to Florida I'll get The lariat or Denali. Till then....


----------

